# Alternative to Rab undercabinet lighting, Canada



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I have been putting in Rab but it's costly in comparison. I want something that looks nice and low profile, good quality, not just an HD stick. Great client but I don't want to spend six hundred bucks on UC lighting. Any suggestions?


Check these guys out :
http://www.junolightinggroup.com/category-landing.aspx?categoryID=20

Problem is most Led are going to run $100 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

zac said:


> Check these guys out :
> http://www.junolightinggroup.com/category-landing.aspx?categoryID=20
> 
> Problem is most Led are going to run $100
> ...


Juno is one of the most expensive LED lighting options out there.

I use CSL counter attack in LED, but theyre not very slim. Price is right though.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

The junos at my supply house run 100 the same as the higher end at the HD and are dimmable.
I don't buy lighting from home depot if at all possible. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

zac said:


> The junos at my supply house run 100 the same as the higher end at the HD and are dimmable.
> I don't buy lighting from home depot if at all possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


What length of Juno?

I think I pay around $35 for an 8" up to $96 for a 32" LED


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

drspec said:


> What length of Juno?
> 
> I think I pay around $35 for an 8" up to $96 for a 32" LED


Something like that. 
Do you know Mexican Judo?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> Something like that.
> Do you know Mexican Judo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Never mind, Juno and Judo got me thinking! 


drspec said:


> What length of Juno?
> 
> I think I pay around $35 for an 8" up to $96 for a 32" LED



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## electricmaster (Sep 12, 2016)

I used these. Great pricing. And good quality. 

http://luminiz.com/index.php/category/view/31


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

Just run LED tape lights in these. Same stuff that Diode LED rebrands, just 5x less expensive.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ikea. I'm serious. I have installed customer supplied but never bought them myself. Pricing is good and I can get a driver that feeds nine sticks.


----------

